# Name help....$150.00



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Total change of concept for my haunt this year. Need help ASAP with names. Three haunts in main haunt. 1. Haunted Hotel 2. Haunted Casino 3. Haunted 3d toxic spill circus/carnival.... about 50K sq ft. Just got big.... Don't forget, this is Vegas and we want to reflect that. SOS
I will send 50 bucks to anyone who suggest the name we use.... thats 50 bucks for each name (if OK with the forum)! :googly: ASAP

Already suggested
Hotel Diablo
Royal Casin'Hell or Casino RoyHell


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

also Dead mans hand (H cross out with L for land)


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

How about
The Suicide King (hotel or casino)

The One Eyed Jack (hotel or casino)

Lucifer's House of Luck


----------



## spong8 (Jun 15, 2007)

Haunted hotel
Murder Suite 
Masochist inn
Sahscareah (Sahara with scare in it)
Legend of the 13th
Suite 13
Penthouse Slaughter
Room For More (play on words Room for Board)
Scarlet House
Elegance Hostel

Haunted Casino
Tripple X
13 13 13
Bandits of One Arm
Texas Holdup
Stabher
Slits

Toxic spill clown
Diffilement Midway
Not so innocent Harlequin
Marry goes Round
Calamitous Calrou
Barking mad boardwalk
What Happens under the big top, Doesn't always stay.
Noxious Waste
Noxious Jokester
Snuff Brother's Circus
SNUFF (Sinful Nuts Unite For Fright)


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Gorey Nugget
Hatchet Street Station
The Bloody Spike Gamblin Hall
The Four Zombie Queens
Tropiterror

Spirit of the Undead Oddities
Zombie Carnival and Spooks
Carnival of Evil (or Of Pain, Suffering, Disaster)
ToxicTown Circus

Thats all I got


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hellagio
The Venetian Horror
"Las Vegas Wedding" - Til Death Do Us Part
What Dies In Vegas, Stays In Vegas


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Vegas Wedding Chapel - Tying The Hangman's Knot
Little Chapel of Horrors


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

The Laughing Joker

The Devil's Hand

Deadly Suite

Snake Eyes

The Inn of Dismay

Luck be a Zombie

The Macabre Inn

Lucky Number 13

Carnival of Souls


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

The Sinner's Inn


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Las Vegas Haunting - Kiss Your Ass, It's Goodbye
Sin City - Where Luck Goes to Die
Broke, Drunk, and Pissed Off - Let's Kill Something
Everytime A Slot Rings - A Fallen Angel Gets His Wings
The Dead Chicken Ranch


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Cirque De Soul
Zombie Fun Affair
Roulette - Wheel Of MisFortune
Fool's Paradise


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Haunted House of the Hollow

Lost Lakes 

Mortuary of the Macabre

Sanctuary of the Spiders

Jungle Rot

Spiritual Sanctitude

Deviant Decreptitude

The Horrific Hotel

Casino of Death 

Death tells no Tales

:sorry,have 2 get back w/ you tomorrow...even the dead must sleep!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Un cadavre comique de cirque ( dead clown circus -in french )
One eyed Jack Casino
Last Breathe Hotel


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Casino of the Damned


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

CARNIVAL----Toxic Big Top, House Of Hazard, Midway Mayhem,
CASINO----Dead Mans Dice Casino....._ YOU'll GAMBLE WITH DEATH_, Sinister Slots, The Last Gasp Gamble,

HOTEL----Hangman's Hotel, Dead Mans Inn, Motel Madness, 
RANDOM-----Stratos_fear_, _Fear_mont Street


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

_Mourn_ing Sickness Inn,

The Devils's Dagger...motel or casino


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

lady luck deals death

son of sin city

sigfried and roys new carnival act

ghouls gone wild 

manghoul-lay bay
Thats it i'm stumped


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

CASINO SUGGESTION:

"Dead Hand Casino"
"Bloody Bluff Casino"


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Infierno Hotel

Hellfire Hotel

Darkgate Hotel or Darklord

Lucifers Lair Hotel

Insanity Hotel

Dead Gone Wild Casino

Sinners Circus Hotel

Deadmans Circus Hotel

Hellpit Hotel

Edit: Sorry this one poped in my head last minute

Bloody Hell Crown Hotel


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Awesome... good ideas... and some of you are funny as hell! When I finish contract talks I will tell you the hotel. One owner down one to go!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Desert Death of Doom Hotel


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Cadavers Carni'val

Slots of Slaughter

Dealers of Death

Putrification Palace

(roulete)Wheel of Torture

Casino de la Muerta'

Dungeon of Damnation

Inquisitioners Inspitations

Exorsism of the Hotel of Damnation

Moratorium of the Mortician

Dead Man's Hand Casino

Ace's-n-8's

Full House's & Coffins

The Room of Viewing

Casino Crypt

The Casino of Corruption

Ok,Im done. Brains,I need braaainsss!!! Bcuz mine is fried,w/peppers & onions...enjoy!


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

I just thought of this one, you could maybe use for all three/whatever:

Sinister City (play on words; "Sin City")
Sinister Circus
etc..
Dustyn


----------



## si-cotik (Aug 14, 2009)

Caged Inn
Sinister's Inn
Devil's Playhouse
Devil's Dungeon (or Satan's)
Lucky Lucy-fer's Casino
Morbid, A Fair
Demonica Carnivale


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

The Silver Bullet Hotel (based on the silver nugget)
Hotel Hell
One Eyed Jack's Casino
Rattling Bones Casino
Gravestones and Knucklebones Hotel and Casino


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

The Name the event is Fremont Fright Nights
The Haunted attraction name is Haunted Casino
The three names I am trying to get are for the haunts
Hotel, Casino and 3-D circus/Carnival ... Vegas Style. Hope that helps... need to present them tomorrow.
Here is one of our dudes....


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes fremont is spelled wrong... to be fixed.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Just for fun... here is our Logo for our 6K sq ft store we are opening in the mall for the season... yeah like? Very commercial...


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*Name Ideas*

Name for Hotel Haunt= Hotel Hell
Name for Casino= Craps & Corpses Casino
Name for Circus= Cirque Du Slaughter


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW!, both logos kick ass!!! The skull one is soooo classy,yet eerie, it'll look excellent on a t-shirt. The only thing I can say is that the cigarette seems out of place, because it's sticking out by his jaw ,but really doesn't matter at all. Why not use _Fear_mont as something......"Hotel Fearmont" Anyways you're opening a store too!!! Wow, logo looks great, wish you the best.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What dies in Vegas, stays in Vegas.
The Last Draw
Mrs Neverloom’s Double Down Casino
Death Dealer
The ODDLY Inn of Sam Peloton – Trying to throw Odds in there if you didn’t notice. But thought of as odd.
Bet your life Casino
Tammy Lovecraft’s Bust Casino – Bust?
One Man Beast Circus.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Snake-eye Suites

Splatter Gulch

Ka- Ching's Chernobyl Carnival, Circus, and Playground = CCCP (ps. there goes my haunt idea for next year)


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hotel: Downtown Doom Hotel
Casino: Fright Night Casino
3D Circus/Carnival: Carnival of Crazy


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

how did the presentation go?



tonguesandwich said:


> The Name the event is Fremont Fright Nights
> The Haunted attraction name is Haunted Casino
> The three names I am trying to get are for the haunts
> Hotel, Casino and 3-D circus/Carnival ... Vegas Style. Hope that helps... need to present them tomorrow.
> Here is one of our dudes....


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

It went fine.. I survived.. have not settled on the haunt names yet.. but I am good to my word. When it is finalized I will post.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Any progress on the haunt or halloween store?....I bet things are hectic! If you get the time post pics of the build and stuff, good luck on everything and keep us updated:jol:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Don't know if you are still looking for the names or not, lots of awesome names have been posted for you already, but:

The Bloody Bellagio

Haunted Imperial Palace
or
Insane Imperial Palace

CarnEvil of Spills & Thrills
or 
CarnEvil of Spills & Chills


Lots of members posted such great ideas, I loved reading through them all and had to jot quite a few down in my halloween plan book for future references. Some very creative individuals in this forum.


----------

